# Last Marathon



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

http://robchoi-fishing.blogspot.com/2010/10/last-marathon.html

Joe, I hope you got into some after we left and hopefully your drive wasn't too bad. It was good to finally meet you.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Seems to me like ya'll had a GREAT day fishin'! Great pix!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

binge fishing at its finest, i like it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work giys congrats.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Rob,
I was honored to be with you and your friends. you guys are not only darn good fishermen but also great people. I never seen a group of kayakers catch that many fish. I compared with other boaters around us. You guys out-performed boat fishermen. I had a great day and I learned a lot. Next time I think I 'll be better prepared. Many things happened after you guys left. I fish hard but I did not catch anything and lost all rigs for 45 minutes. 

It was a new experience for me. It was very hard to tell tog bites from rig-dragging the rocky bottom in the fast current. An I am not quite used to working around the structures yet. Next time I will bring a new bait-casting reel for fast drop and a smaller kayak for maneuverability.

Thank for two tog you guys gave to me. My wife and I made sashimi out of 1 fillet. It was like flounder I thought. We are eating 3 fillets broiled tonight.

I am putting my video log right now.

Thanks a lot.

joe


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

joe, i was the guy out there in the yellow big game. i follow your videos on here, it was nice meeting you and fishing with everyone. it was for sure a good time. i put together a little video while i was out there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3xEoBum1P4


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

tripp,
The video was awesom, so was the fishing. I am going to subscribe to your channel so that I can be notified. Many things (not catching) happened after you guys left. After seeing your video, I modified to put you in my video. Here is my side of story. This is a fishing log.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ldjti-UjcA&feature=mfu_in_order&playnext=1&videos=6uSb3m9QXxc


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Great video Joe!


----------



## jb450racing (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow Joe. That sounds more like a long day than a good day of fishing. Time to get a hide-a-key now. It was good to meet you. Better luck next time. 

Green Ride135, Jason


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Jason,
There is no such thing as “long day of fishing” in my dictionary. As long as my wife doesn't say a word, I had a very good day.

Can you believe that the lost key and keyless remote control is one of the second set – after market, I got from Best Buy? I lost one of the first set (the factory original) while kayaking years ago. My wife did not say a word yet. She gave up on me, I think. I am going to Lowes today to make many extra key. I will definitely keep the spare on the outside of the truck


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

nice video!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Guys,

I am going to buy a bait-cast reel for tog. what do you recommand?

joe


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm using a Shimano Corvalus 300. It's nothing special. I actually like my Cardiffs and Calcutta better but the Corvalus is the only one I have braid on. It's handled well though. Just my opinion.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I found Cardiffs on BassPro site. It cost $109. What size do I buy? I am wondering if can use one for tog and Kipto striper. I will be using 30# test super braided.

joe


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I like the 300 for Togs and Sheepshead. You might be able to get away with it for Kipto Kows, too. But I like something a little bigger with a heavy clicker. I suggest Shimano Tekota 500-700 (no line counter needed) or something comparable.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I will get 300 for tog, sheep and smaller striper. I do have many trolling reels for Kipto cows.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Joe ,
when you come down for Kipto cows and want to pull an all nighter your more than welcome to crash at my place ( as long as you bring some of mom's homemade Kim Chee ) opcorn:


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Joe ,
> when you come down for Kipto cows and want to pull an all nighter your more than welcome to crash at my place ( as long as you bring some of mom's homemade Kim Chee ) opcorn:


I can bring you a jar of Kinchee from a store next time I come to your area. I heard that this store makes the best Kimchee in NoVA. If the store sells Soju I will bring. I am not sure ABC stores sell Soju. I may go downther this coming Sat


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I'd use the Daiwa Luna 300 for the togs


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent reel.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

How long do tog stay at CBBT? two more weeks Nov 6 and 13?


----------

